# Intra company transferee



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello everybody!

My hubby and me would really like to move to Canada next Summer with our two daughters (4 and 6 y. o. now). He's been working for Volkswagen Group in Switzerland for more or less 3.5 years now. He has a degree as automotive service technician since 11 years. Although is contract says he works as a mechanic he actually works as a chief mechanic/foreman because he had been upgraded. Would be an intra-company transfer possible? What level of English is required? If yes, how long would it take to obtain a work permit?

Thank you very much for every information you can give me!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The possibility of an inter-company transfer is totally dependent on Volkswagon. The company would require to make all the arrangements with the Canadian Government.
Everyone immigrating to Canada has to complete the IELTS language tests.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...c0cJdr0lR1PE4t7AQ&sig2=tMeBGJJENb5zcM_3UY2gUA


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you very much for your nice answer!
What do you mean with "The possibility of an inter-company transfer is totally dependent on Volkswagon"? What are specialized knowledge for a mechanic (NOC B)?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well obviously Volkswagon have to arrange the inter-company transfer. You should contact Volkswagon in Canada to determine if they want your services.
I've no idea what's regarded as specialized knowledge. I would imagine Volkswagon would know.


----------

